# Has anyone ever used a plug timer for their coffee machine?



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

As it takes around 40 mins for the Sylvia to warm up I have to use my Aeropress first thing in a morning as there is no way I can wait that long for a coffee.

Has anyone ever used a timer switch so that their machine comes on and is warm for when they wake up?

I'm sure it will be ok but need some assurances.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Everyday for over 10 years on a Silvia and now an Expobar


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for that. The timer will definately be set tonight.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I've got a digital 7 day timer on my Classic. I think it was about £6 on Ebay. It comes on at 7:20 every weekday and goes off 8:30. I get to the machine after my shower at about 8:00 and it's toasty and warm. I usually turn the machine off when I've finished with it because I don't like the idea of putting all my faith in the plug turning off on it's own (probably just being paranoid). Then all I have to do is remember to switch it on again before I go to bed.

Never had any problems so far. Just make sure you don't leave your brew switch on by accident


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Also make sure the boiler is primed and full of water before you switch it off so that the element does not burn out when it comes on in the morning.

I use a digital one like Chimpsinties and set different on/off times for week days (4:30am) and week ends (7:30am).

I have a surge protector plugged into it and my espresso machine is then plugged into that.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks all.

The timer was set for this morning and did come on, but as we woke up earlier than planned it wasn't quite warm enough. Will try again tomorrow. Can't believe I didn't think of this before. It was viewing a picture of someones set-up (which had a timer behind it) that gave me the idea. Thank goodness for this forum.


----------

